# Utilities cost in Split, Croatia



## linhsan (Apr 4, 2017)

We plan to use Split Croatia to reset the clock after our 90 days in Schengen is over. 

Does anyone know roughly how much monthly utilities cost for a 120 square metered apartment in Split during Jan-Mar time?

Does anyone know Split well to tell me if Put Radoševca, Split, near Blue Sky Restaurant, a good neighborhood? 

Thank you very much in advance.:yo:


----------

